# achat ipod touch 4G  32 ou 64 Go ?



## titof34 (28 Janvier 2011)

salut la foule !
mes question serai de savoir ce qui est le plus utile le 32 ou 64 Go ?
donner votre avis !!!!

et ou le trouver comme tout le monde le moin cher possible 
bien sur neuf , et en regle pas tombé du camion ou autre !!! 

merci


----------



## Rémi M (28 Janvier 2011)

Je pense que le 32Go est largement suffisant pour une utilisation plus que correcte, à moins que tes bibliothèque de musiques, de photos et d'applications soient vraiment grandes 

Neuf ? Sur l'Apple Store bien entendu 

Si tu vois une annonce, _X Neuf jamais utilisé / encore sous blister / ...._ et qu'il te fait environ 40% de réduction, tu peux continuer ton chemin, et te dire que c'est une belle arnaque, et comme tu es quelqu'un d'intelligent, tu ne tomberas pas dans le panneau.


----------



## sac à puces (29 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Après avoir eu un ipod touch de 8 go et 1ère génération, j'ai acheté le 4 G de 32 G0, (non tombé d'un camion) sincèrement, c'est suffisant et nettement moins cher. Avant de l'acheter, j'ai regardé les différents magasins spécialisés ( FNAC ect..)ou les sites internet, ils sont tous au même prix. Il est super, je n'ai jamais eu de problème sur les 2 Ipod touch.

Amitiés


----------



## Emmanuel94 (29 Janvier 2011)

le version la plus importante est à mon sens à privilégier, l'augmentation de la taille des fichiers (fichiers vidéos..) ou simplement le choix d'avoir des fichiers musicaux bien encodés donc plus volumineux demandent un espace de stockage de plus en plus important.

en gardant l'Ipod quelques années (au moins 2) le surcoût à l'achat est ouvert.

De plus je ne crois qu'il soit possible d'augmenter le capacité de stockage d'un Ipod Touch, par contre pour un classic on peut changer le disque dur.


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Janvier 2011)

sac à puces a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après avoir eu un ipod touch de 8 go et 1ère génération, j'ai acheté le 4 G de 32 G0, (non tombé d'un camion) sincèrement, c'est suffisant et nettement moins cher. Avant de l'acheter, j'ai regardé les différents magasins spécialisés ( FNAC ect..)ou les sites internet, ils sont tous au même prix. Il est super, je n'ai jamais eu de problème sur les 2 Ipod touch.
> 
> Amitiés



Sincèrement, tu l'as chopé où ton iPod ?
Tu as eu une différence de prix de combien ?

Sans ticket de caisse (garantie), ça sent le pas net ton histoire


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2011)

L'iPod touch est un iPhone sans la partie téléphonie, il y a donc la musique, les applis... Je conseillerai le modèle de 32Go, c'est celui que je possède, j'y ai mis de la musique et quelques applis, il peut même servir de console de jeux portable pour les plus jeunes.


----------

